# from option to #define



## fluca1978 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,
this could be trivial, but I'm trying to understand how the kernel customization works. If I get it right, each option line in the kernel configuration line is translated by the config command into a _#define_ for the preprocessor. Now, I don't get why in the compilation directory there is also a config.c which contains a c-readable clone of the configuration file for the kernel, and at the same time the config command produces a set of opt_xxx.h header files with the pre-processor macros. I'm losing a passage here, what is the purpose of the config.c file?


----------

